# Dogtra 2502 T&B E collars



## gus (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a two dog Dogtra train and beep collar system for sale. 1 mile range, beeps on point, run and point or just when you want to locate the dogs, and the volume is adjustable as well. It has 127 levels of stimulation. They are great collars and I have not had one bit of problem with them. It has a case, tester charger and a car charger. 350.00 Matt 801-369-8759 I live in Provo.


----------



## gus (Aug 7, 2009)

$250


----------



## Wingwoman (Aug 31, 2015)

Is this still available???


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Is the collar still available?


----------

